

Ask HN: How do you find important/interesting new papers - jeffreyrogers

I&#x27;m having a problem with information overload and I&#x27;m betting that some HN readers have some knowledge that will be helpful. I&#x27;m an undergrad studying computer science and math and I recently came across this paper: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;abs&#x2F;1406.2572, which prompted me to begin reading more about optimization, random matrix theory, and other related topics.<p>The problem I&#x27;m facing is that I don&#x27;t know what the good papers to read are and there are so many new ones made available each day that taking the time to figure out which are relevant to me and which aren&#x27;t would take more time than I have available. I know that there have been a number of interesting, recent papers posted to HN on ML related topics lately, so presumably people are finding a way to filter the important papers from the not so important ones. Does anyone out there have tips on addressing this problem?<p>Thanks!
======
swah
I just put those on Dropbox to read someday...
[http://blog.fogus.me/2011/09/08/10-technical-papers-every-
pr...](http://blog.fogus.me/2011/09/08/10-technical-papers-every-programmer-
should-read-at-least-twice/)

Also [http://paperswelove.org/](http://paperswelove.org/)

